# Yellowfin Boat Build



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Pulled the trigger at the end of august and got to pick her up last week...

32'
300 yamahas

hull side - majestic blue
hull bottom - mat horn
rub rail - white
top - hard top

keywest console
glovebox
recessed foot rest
cupholders - 2

three drawer tackle station
6 plano tackle station
coffin box
rod holders 4
cup holder 1
custom tackle on back of leaning post

full length grab bars under hardtop
taco riggers
powdercoat
led spreader
led multi color hrdtp lights 4
kingfinsh rodholders

front bolsters
removable bench seat
full cover to chine

front shelf cover

add rod holder - 10
freswater washdown 35 gal
boarding ladder
elec plugs - 2 aft
backup bait pump
batt charger
underwater lights 2 blue
scotty downriggers
bilge shelf w/ spare prop holders
add. salt water wash in bow
bilge light
baitwell lights

nse 12" - 2
6kw open array
icom 504
simrad sp 24 AP

12v outlet

fusion w/ sirius
i jl amp m6600 1 jl amp 1700
2 jl subs 6 jl speakers


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

start pics..


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

LOADED! So....where are the finished pics? :thumbsup:


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

pics..


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

more..


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

schwing!!


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

rigging..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow waiting to see MORE!!!! wow


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

That sir is going to be a fine boat


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Drool...


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

motors..


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

few more.. getting close


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Done deal


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

ok last few i promise...


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

ok i lied just a few more... (for now)


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Freakin' sweet!! I can only dream...


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Best looking boat I've seen in awhile! Maybe one day...


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Trophy05 said:


> Best looking boat I've seen in awhile! Maybe one day...


 
thanks guys... im fired up .. ready to get it broke in and go mashin


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

its so CLEAN...... Nice, Congrats!!


----------



## Team Spare Time (Oct 14, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a fine battle wagon!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice lookin' setup, Congrats! Time for some sea life and tight lines :thumbsup:


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

i love you man. no i dont want your budlight, but that is an awsome water sled.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

congrates!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice rig ! That blue hull is sharp.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

saw it goin down the road the other day. yellow fin is the boat to own if you want fit and finish and quality. crawled over plenty of em, best boat you can buy.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

that boat is one FINE machine.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a GORGEOUS sled!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Can't wait ta see 1st blood pics!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Dang fine Boat D!!!!! Bet your stoked...:thumbup:


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice!:yes:


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd like to be the first on this thread to off my services to drool on your boat....er...I meant to be a deck hand when ever you want! That is a sweet machine. Congrats.

-Jonathan


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome boat!! Can't wait for some bloody deck pics!


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont post much but . . .

Wow! That is a gorgeous boat! Is that a multi-stepped hull or an optical illusion? Thou shalt not covet another man's incredibly awesome boat. Maybe this wasn't mentioned because . . . well it's tacky to, but, it does it also come with mermaids in the livewell?


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Donnie. To say that's a fine rig is an understatement!!!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Donnie, absolutely beautiful boat now go put it on the boards, I know you know how to do that!


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Strictly Bizness said:


> Congrats Donnie. To say that's a fine rig is an understatement!!!





brnbser said:


> Congrats Donnie, absolutely beautiful boat now go put it on the boards, I know you know how to do that!


Thanks guys!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

When are we going bream fishing on Escambia?

Looks sick!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

If I had that and you had a feather up your @ss we would both be tickled !!!!!!!!!!! VERY NICE !


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> When are we going bream fishing on Escambia?
> 
> Looks sick!!


crappie boat only .... but i know where some good tree tops are... waiting on my minkota 36v 101lb thrust EXTRA long shaft tom come in before we can go though


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I see its now on the water... Figured it wasn't going to stay infront of the house, It was as big as the house! I wanna go for a ride!

Matt


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

rigrunner05 said:


> crappie boat only .... but i know where some good tree tops are... waiting on my minkota 36v 101lb thrust EXTRA long shaft tom come in before we can go though


I have my 12v 54lbs thrust we can use until yours comes in, I put a 16" prop on there so it should pull it fine. 

Congratulations, it looks great.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

just out of curiosity, if a man was interested in purchasing one of these rigged similar, what kind of $$ could he expect to spend?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Seachaser 186 said:


> just out of curiosity, if a man was interested in purchasing one of these rigged similar, what kind of $$ could he expect to spend?


If you gotta ask you can't afford it. Especially a YF, they are top notch boats with top notch prices. I know a fully rigged out 24' Bay will run you just shy of 6 figures. Donnie congrats on the new skiff. They are amazing riding boats.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Seachaser 186 said:


> just out of curiosity, if a man was interested in purchasing one of these rigged similar, what kind of $$ could he expect to spend?


You'll come out cheaper buying a fully loaded Everglades 320. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I hesitated to ask just so I wouldn't seem rude. I'm well aware of the quality of boat and I know they're high $$$ but, on the wish list so....


----------



## Dilski (Oct 10, 2007)

This is boat porn! haha
300's are a perfect match... I'd like to know the specs on it.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Dilski said:


> This is boat porn! haha
> 300's are a perfect match... I'd like to know the specs on it.


to soon to give any real #'s i would say since its still super light (i havent even put a rope on it yet) ...and right at 100 gal of fuel with one other on board w/ me... i just got off the water again this afternoon and:

@ WOT 61 MPH - 1.1MPG
@ 38 MPH - 1.9 MPG


----------



## Dilski (Oct 10, 2007)

rigrunner05 said:


> to soon to give any real #'s i would say since its still super light (i havent even put a rope on it yet) ...and right at 100 gal of fuel with one other on board w/ me... i just got off the water again this afternoon and:
> 
> @ WOT 61 MPH - 1.1MPG
> @ 38 MPH - 1.9 MPG


:rockon: Almost 2 to 1 at 38 mph aint to bad at all! lol

Like how you put a keywest console in there, yellowfin's are to big and access is tiny on the side.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Donnie... Y'all been talking about those Fin's for years. Glad you finally pulled the trigger on your dream boat sir!

Sweet ride!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Donnie Shear, I thought that sounded familiar. It's your frat bro. How you been, looks like pretty damn good.


----------



## BOSSHOGG (Jun 19, 2008)

Can't wait for my cheap sunglasses and beanbag..... BUDLIGHT......look out bitches!!!


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice lookin boat Donnie!


----------

